# NanoBSD 2 Images



## mbzadegan (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi everybody,
What's the difference between _.disk.full and _.disk.image in the /usr/obj/nanobsd.full folder?


----------



## k.jacker (Feb 18, 2017)

Hei.
From https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/howto.html


```
The most important difference of this step from the initial NanoBSD installation is that now instead
of using _.disk.full (which contains an image of the entire disk), the_.disk.image image is installed
(which contains an image of a single system partition).
```


----------

